#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Zyste an der Bandscheibe >

## Nachtigall

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden, der ein gleiches oder ähnliches Problem  hat?
Ich habe eine Zyste linksseitig an der Bandscheibe L3/L4, die auf den Ischiasnerv sowie auf andere Nerven drückt. 
Meine Symptome sind seit Juni 2010: Taubheitsgefühle sowie brennende und kribbelnde Schmerzen beidseitig an den Unterseite der vorderen Fußbereiche und der Zehen bei Belastung ab 20 - 30 Minuten. Dazu auch Schmerzattacken des Ischiasnervs. Ein paar Monate später kamen Schmerzattacken im Rücken bei bestimmten Bewegungen dazu, da seitdem noch mehr Nerven eingeengt werden.
Der Schmerztherapeut, zu dem mich der Neurologe überwiesen hatte, versuchte, mit einer Nervenwurzelblockade die Schmerzen auszuschalten. Diese hielt leider nur 5 Tage an, an denen ich vollkommen schmerzfrei war. Ich wurde zu einer ausgezeichneten Neurochirurgin überwiesen, die mir sagte, sie wolle nur operieren, wenn ich es gar nicht mehr aushalte. Zuerst machte sie probehalber eine Facettengelenksblockade, dann eine Thermokoagulation (= Verödung der Nervenenden mittels einer Thermosonde). Danach war ich zu 90 % schmerzfrei, aber leider hielt die Wirkung der Verödung nur 6 Tage an, seitdem sind die Nervenschmerzen zu 80 % wieder da. Ich habe erst am 1 März wieder einen Termin bei ihr. 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, ob es da noch irgendwelche Therapien oder Maßnahmen gibt, ohne operieren zu müssen? Oder werde ich mich damit abfinden müssen, dass eine OP unumgänglich ist? Ich habe keine Dauerschmerzen, sondern heftige elektrisierende Schmerzattacken, bei denen mir Hören und Sehen vergeht, und das ist gar nicht lustig. Ich befürchte, dass die Nerven auf Dauer geschädigt werden können, wenn nichts Wirkungsvolles gemacht wird.
Übrigens neige ich sehr zu Zysten, die man nicht punktieren kann, auch in L4/L5 habe ich kleinere, die aber nichts beeinträchtigen, und in den Knien, die bei vermehrter Belastung größer werden. 
Ich hoffe sehr auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten.
Mit besten Grüßen, 
Elisabeth

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo an alle,
schade, dass sich niemand gemeldet hat, der ein ähnliches Problem hat oder was dazu sagen kann.
Ich war heute früh bei der Neurochirurgin. Sie war schon erstaunt, dass bei mir die Wirkung der  Verödung nur wenige Tage angehalten hat, obwohl die Sonde lt. Röntgenbilder einwandfrei plaziert war und ich ja auch sofort schmerzfrei war. 
Operieren will sie  trotzdem (noch) nicht, da ich dazu neige, weitere Zysten zu bekommen.  Ich  solle noch ein paar Monate warten und eine Reha machen, um die  Muskulatur zu stärken und damit die Wirbelsäule zu entlasten, dann  könnte evtl. die Zyste auch von selber wieder kleiner werden und der  Druck auf die Nerven weggehen. Operieren kann man dann immer noch. Also werde ich mal eine Reha beantragen und dann werden wir weitersehen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo!
Ich möchte mal kurz schildern, wie es mir mit diesem Problem weiter ergangen ist:
Ich war also im Juni/Juli 3 Wochen zur Reha, aber der gewünschte Erfolg blieb aus. Im Gegenteil: Durch eine Blockade in der LWS, die aufs linke Bein ausstrahlte, konnte ich nicht mehr laufen, es waren schlimme Schmerzen.
Zuhause bekomme ich seither nun KG, meine Physiotherapeutin hat die Blockade so ziemlich wegbekommen, und in den letzten Wochen merke ich mit Erstaunen, dass meine Nervenschmerzen im Rücken weg sind.  Auch wenn die Nervenschmerzen in den Füßen noch da sind, ist es schon ein großer Erfolg, dass sie wenigstens im Rücken wegbleiben. Ich hätte schon viel früher wegen der Zyste KG in Anspruch nehmen sollen, aber die Ärzte haben da wohl keinen Erfolg gesehen, sonst hätten sie sie mir schon lange verordnet. Jedenfalls bin ich sehr froh, dass mir da ein Stück weitergeholfen werden konnte.

----------


## josie

Hallo Nachtigall!
Geht es mit deinem Rücken immer noch gut, oder hat er sich wieder verschlechtert.  

> Ich hätte schon viel früher wegen der Zyste KG in Anspruch nehmen  sollen, aber die Ärzte haben da wohl keinen Erfolg gesehen, sonst hätten  sie sie mir schon lange verordnet

 Ich halte KG auch für sehr sinnvoll, wobei das nicht unbedingt um Muskelaufbau gehen muß, diese Übungen mache ich immer zu Hause, aber Manuelle Therapie, Querfriktionen (auch wenn sie nicht immer sehr angenehm sind), halte ich persönlich für mich, für sehr wichtig.   

> Auch wenn die Nervenschmerzen in den Füßen noch da sind,

 Ist das immernoch so, vielleicht hilft da Lyrica bei dir?
LG Josie

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Josie,
leider sind die Nervenschmerzen im Rücken wieder gekommen, sogar noch während der KG-Behandlungen, aber nicht so massiv wie am Anfang, die Nervenschmerzen an den Fußsohlen kann ich durch bessere Schuhe etwas verringern, aber sie sind auch immer noch da. 
Lyrica hab ich noch nie verordnet bekommen. Das soll ja bei Polyneuropathie eingesetzt werden, aber mein Neurologe hat in seinem Befund geschrieben, ich hätte keine Polyneuropathie.
Manuelle Therapie bekomme ich ständig im Oberarm- und Schulterbereich, weil sich da das Wirbelsäulenrheuma und das Weichteilrheuma am meisten ausgebreitet hat. Momentan hab ich da ein bisschen Schwierigkeiten mit den Ärzten wegen neuer Verordnungen. Ist halt blöd, weil bei mir alles von der Wirbelsäule kommt, also das mit den KG an der LWS war nach dem Heilmittalkatalog WS1 und die Manuellen Th. sind WS2, und das wird zusammengezählt, deshalb muss ich immer wieder verhandeln, um Verordnungen zu bekommen. 
Querfriktionen sind ein Teil der Manuellen Therapie, so hab ich gelesen, und das hört sich so ähnlich an wie meine Physiotherapeutin mich immer bearbeitet, und da könnte ich auch oft an die Decke gehen.
KG muss ich daheim selber natürlich auch machen, in erster Linie deshalb, um der Gelenksteifigkeit durch das Rheuma entgegenzuwirken.
Und so muss ich halt auch immer schauen, wie ich mit meinen Baustellen zurechtkomme und das Beste draus mache.
Danke für dein Interesse.

----------


## josie

Hallo Nachtigall!  

> Ist halt blöd, weil bei mir alles von der Wirbelsäule kommt, also das  mit den KG an der LWS war nach dem Heilmittalkatalog WS1 und die  Manuellen Th. sind WS2, und das wird zusammengezählt, deshalb muss ich  immer wieder verhandeln, um Verordnungen zu bekommen.

 Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, 1. hast Du Rheuma und 2. auch Bandscheibenprobleme.
Du bist also chronisch krank und kannst Verordnungen außerhalb des Regelfalles bekommen.
In dem Fall ist man nicht mehr daran gebunden, daß zwischendrin immer eine Pause machen muß 
Das Problem ist nur, daß ich mir zwar sicher bin, daß die Ärzte das wissen, sie haben aber Angst um ihr Budget.
Trotzdem bekomme ich KG ohne Pause, das ganz Jahr über, was auch dringend nötig ist. 
Polyneuropathie ist eines der Einsatzgebiete von Lyrica. Es hilft eben sehr gut bei neuropathischem Schmerz und das scheint bei dir der Fall zu sein.  

> *Anwendungsgebiete [Bearbeiten]* Zugelassen ist Pregabalin (Lyrica) zur Therapie von peripheren und zentralen neuropathischen Schmerzen (beispielsweise bei Diabetes mellitus, Gürtelrose, Fibromyalgie oder Rückenmarksverletzungen),  bei Erwachsenen als Zusatztherapie zur Behandlung von partiellen  epileptischen Anfällen mit und ohne sekundärer Generalisierung, und zur  Behandlung von generalisierten Angststörungen. Es wird auch zur  Behandlung vom starken Juckreiz (Prurigo Nodularis) benutzt.

 Wikipedia
LG Josie

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Josie,
ich kann das auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen mit den Verordnungen. Da mir jeder etwas anderes erzählt hat, hab ich bei der Krankenkasse angerufen und mich befragt. Es könnte demnach gut und gerne so weitergehen wie bisher: Also ich hab 3 Verordnungen (18 Behandlungen) vom Hausarzt verordnet bekommen, und in den 12 Wochen, die ich pausieren musste, hab ich sie von der Rheumatologin verordnet bekommen. So bin ich jetzt jahrelang gut gelaufen und bekam jede Woche meine MT. Ich hab gehört, das hat bei den Ärzten nichts mit dem üblichen Budget zu tun, sondern wenn sie zu viele "außerhalb des Regelfalles" verordnen, wird nachgeforscht, ob das gerechtfertigt ist, und wenn es das nicht ist, dann kommt es zum Regress. Davor wollen sich die Ärzte natürlich hüten. Die Dame von der KK erzählte mir auch, ich könnte sogar vom MdK ein Gutachten erstellen lassen, dass ich die Behandlungen brauche, aber die Ärzte bräuchten sich nicht daran halten. Es liegt alles im Ermessen der Ärzte. Im Übrigens sei das, wie ich es bisher hatte, innerhalb des Regelfalles.
Diese Woche erzählte ich das meiner Physiotherapeutin, und sie wunderte sich, dass man mir öfters mal "außerhalb des Regelfalles" verordnet hatte, und meinte: "Seien sie mir nicht böse, aber Sie gehören eigentlich vom Krankheitsbild her nicht zu den Patienten, denen "außerhalb des Regelfalles" zusteht." Inwiefern das richtig ist, muss ich den Arzt fragen, denn dann wundere ich mich, dass die Rheumatologin schon vor 6 Jahren "außerhalb d. R." ankreuzte. 
In meiner Hausarztpraxis sind inzwischen 7 Ärzte, und 2 davon waren sehr patzig, als ich eine Verordnung wollte. Zu denen gehe ich eben nicht mehr hin, sondern warte lieber, bis mein bisheriger Arzt, der mich am besten kennt, Termine frei hat. Dann lasse ich es mir mal in aller Ruhe von ihm erklären und mich beraten, wie man das am besten regeln könnte. 
Meine Aussage, die du zitierst hast, dass WS1 und WS2 zusammengezählt werden, hat mir die Arzthelferin gesagt, und weil ich es nicht glauben konnte, hab ich selber den Heilmittelkatalog gegoogelt, und da stand es so drin. Leider.
Momentan hab ich aufgehört, mich darüber aufzuregen, und werde das nochmal gut durchdenken und nachforschen. 
Wegen meiner Nervenschmerzen war ich beim Neurologen, beim Schmerztherapeuten, bei der Neurochirurgin, und keiner kam auf die Idee, mir Lyrica zu verordnen, da der Neurologe in seinem Befund wörtlich geschrieben hat: "...elektroneurografisch keine objektiven Befunde für eine Polyneuropathie ..."  Und das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, denn es ist ja keine wirkliche Erkrankung der Nerven, sondern ein Engpasssyndrom durch die Zyste.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Josie,
nun hab ich schon wieder was anderes gesagt bekommen wegen der Verordnungen. Die Chefin meiner KG-Praxis, die mich auch zwischendurch behandelt, meinte nun, mir würde wegen meiner chronischen Erkrankung auf jeden Fall "außerhalb des Regelfalls" zustehen, und ich denke, sie als die Chefin weiß besser Bescheid als ihre junge Mitarbeiterin. Und dass die akute LWS nicht zusammengezählt werden kann mit dem chronischen Wirbelsäulenrheuma und Weichteilrheuma. - So hast du das ja auch gesagt und bekommst deine Behandlungen, und so dachte ich ja bisher auch immer. - Sie sagte, dass die Ärzte den Patienten oft was Falsches erzählen, weil sie Angst hätten vor Regresszahlungen, wobei das nichts mit dem Budget zu tun hat. Laut Heilmittelkatalog würden mir durchgehend Behandlungen zustehen, da auch Diagnose und Therapieziel dementsprechend formuliert sind. Ich dürfe mich nur nicht abwimmeln lassen.
Jetzt werd ich mich mal selber über den Heilmittelkatalog hermachen, um besser mitreden zu können.

----------

